# hello from Saskatoon!



## madman mike (Feb 6, 2014)

been reading threads in the forums on this site for weeks getting awesome info to start my new build. 

In Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada. Its been a cold winter and like everywhere else isn't letting up as early as we would hope. 

I've was a butcher for a number of years in specialty shops. Did a lot of hot and cold smoking in my family's cheese and meat shop.

Now i sell protein for a living to restaurants throughout Saskatoon. If it moo's, cluck's, oink's, baaaa's or swims i sell it. And really anything else that moves and i can sell legally. 

So since i don't have access to the 500lb Kings Choice smoke house extraordinaire i need my own.

The problem is that after being spoiled with a fully controllable hot and cold smokehouse with all the bells and whistle timers, thermos and what not i don't want just a regular smoker.  

Well, i think i found my cooler to start my build. 

Ill post pics as i get going. I built my venturi smoker, pics will be up after i write this post. Running all day and need to sit haha. 

Built the cold smoke generator out of a 6"d x 12"l black chimney pipe with two end caps and some piping to plug it into my air compressor. Going to put a valve on the inlet from the air line to have easier control of air flow at the smoker.

Box is going to be made out of a temper glass single door cooler. Coke cooler. Doesn't hold a cold temp and the restaurant replaced it with a larger one and has no use for it. http://www.habcotech.com/product3.html?id=7 

Might be one model smaller. 

Have a Jenn Air convection oven lined up. Apparently it has a bad board so I'm getting it for free. I plan on ripping out the element and fan for the smoke house. 

The coolers are designed to have airflow enter from the bottom back and blow up behind a baffle board then over the top and down the door. The compressor unit is in the base so i want to turn the space the compressor and coil are stored now into the element and fan housing and use the coolers dynamics for wicked convection smoking. 

Will add some electronics for controls. thinking of the duel probe.  http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=381

will have some questions to hook it up when i get to that point.

Was also thinking of a inline duct fan for venting the smoke out the stack. could also use the vent fan to draw the air in my cold smoke generator rather than the air compressor. thoughts?

Wondering about the inside walls. should i strip the paint off th interior or would it be ol to leave them? Seems i should probably strip it out if possable. 

Most of my stuff will not smoke above 200F. I would use it at higher temps a few times a year though. say up to 300F.

Pics to come as i work. Will be slow going through. Unheated insulated garage and its averaging -30C at night and -15C during the day. 

Hopefully ready spring. 

ideas and feed back are very welcome. know ill need some tips!


----------



## gary s (Feb 7, 2014)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## Dutch (Feb 7, 2014)

Glad to have you on board as a member Mike-we love it when a lurker decides to join.  Check out our builders forum-we have some amazing fabricators there that can help with the technical stuff.

Looking forward to your build and Enjoy the Smoke!


----------

